# Incra question. Forum shopping



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Incra jigs work, as I understand, in increments of 1/32 of an inch. It does this by interlocking saw tooth racks. The racks keep things at the 1/32 increment.

I don't understand how the fine tuning feature that allows you to adjust by 1/1000 of an inch works. If you adjust by 1/1000 of an inch, does the entire set of of saw tooth racks (both racks) then move by 1/1000 of an inch, or when you put the locking lever down, does it then jump to the first closest saw tooth it can find. It seem like if it jumps to the first closest saw tooth rack it can find, you have defeated your efforts of adjusting by 1/1000 of an inch.

If one rack on teeth are moved, I can't understand how the microadjustment works, as it seems like it would simply interlock with the next mating tooth on the other rack of teeth.

I have the Incra Ultra Lite which uses the hard plastic racks. I think the LS uses iron teeth racks.

Obtuse question at best. But thanks for any input.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe that the micro adjust feature is to sneak up on an accuratley as possible on a starting point.... when using the fence then with the positioner it will adjust it in 1/32nds regardless as you say. The system is built around that. 

Corey


----------



## billfasttax (Feb 3, 2010)

*How to use Incra micro-adjust*

To use the micro adjust when you have reached the closest 1/32 point, move the lock handle to the half position. This will unlock the lead screw but still have the fence engaged. Unlock the fence lock knob on the slide rails. Turn the micro-adjust knob as needed and re- lock the fence and carriage. The micro adjust does not change your 0 reference on the scales.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The 'older' Incra systems with a sawtooth design are limited to only 1/32" of incremental adjustment and do not provide the 1/1000 adjustment. I do believe the claim is that the unit "mesh's" out with accuracy to 1/1000 of an inch. The 1st and 2nd generation LS systems incorporate a threaded bar that does in fact allow for incremental adjustments of 1/1000's of an inch.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The even older Incra Ultra's used a threaded rod too, except it was limited in adjustment so you could find yourself needing to re-zero the adjuster and bump the main body a tooth (1/32"). I've got an old one of them that's set up for use with a TS. I haven't done any projects that needed it since I bought my Uni though.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll tell ya this, for what it's worth: every tool I have bought from the Incra boys has been a well built and totally useful addition to my humble little Sawdust Palace. I have done things with some Incra tools I did not believe I could do!!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you need 1/1000th accuracy, you're doing metal working, not wood working. But it's nice to have that accuracy.

I really like my Incra jig. I'll set it at an inch mark, adjust for a starting point, and go to town. Nice way to go. Just have to remember to clean the teeth out now and then.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ... Twice daily toothbrushing?


----------

